# Grooming Table



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I really like this Grooming table I saw on the Petsmart site. I think I would like to get it for Radar. It'll be easier than putting him on the couch or the floor. The Price is fairly reasonable I think at least for brand new.

Link....

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...1184476375347&itemNo=20&In=Dog&N=2026050&Ne=2


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek, I have a grooming table and just love it for Rufus! :whoo: Mine has the grooming arm and when I put his head in the strap he stays so well when I brush and use the dryer. Before that he was wiggly all over the counter. It's like having an extra hand. I would like to get a dog dryer one day too! *hmmm maybe for Christmas? Gotta start dropping the hints now though..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That looks quite like the one I have. I love my grooming table. It is a back saver!! One breeder recommends saving the money and putting them on the washer or dryer. Good idea except my laundry room is small and not air conditioned, so I don't want to spend 30 minutes in there grooming dogs. I have the adjustable arm but don't use it that much. Now if I could get hubbby to spring for a raised dog washing tub I'd be all set to save tons of money on grooming....

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I actually have a small table that tilts and height adjusts. I was going to try it and if it is good enough, maybe just buy the arm to attach. Right now I use the dining room table, but they squire alot.


----------

